# Question-San Diego State University



## AshleyM (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello!  I just found this website and have a question.  I've read about other schools, but nothing about SDSU so far.

Is anyone here a student in SDSU's Master's program for Television, Film, and New Media Production?  If so, how do you find it?  What are the other students like?  How do you like the professors?

Thanks!!


----------



## AshleyM (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi!

Thought I'd try again and see if anyone has experience with SDSU's program.  Maybe people who haven't checked the site and missed the original post.  Or maybe this forum is just for the top film schools...?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 29, 2008)

Admittedly, most of us end up at this site because we Google a particular top tier film school, but the site is by no means limited to that.

There was a discussion about SDSU vs UCSD in the undergraduate forum recently...have you tried the search function?

What has you intrigued about SDSU?


----------



## AshleyM (Apr 30, 2008)

My dad only has a little money left in my school account for me and I want to get a masters degree.  SDSU is a state school and would be cheaper than the big-name schools. The program looks interesting on paper too, but I'm wondering how it actually is and how people like the professors, courses, environment, etc.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 30, 2008)

UCLA is cheap, too!!

Best of luck.


----------



## AshleyM (Apr 30, 2008)

I thought about UCLA, but then don't you have to pay a bunch of money to make your films? Is UCLA's focus industry or independent?


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

My friend just graduated from SDSU. He says it's a mixed bag both in terms of faculty and students. He says you definitely have to fend for yourself if you want somehting good to come out of it, but he had an overall positive experience, and produced a really good thesis film...


----------

